# مساعده في .... compressor types



## hassono (2 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام عليكم 
هذي اول مشاركه اليه في هذا المنتده او بغيت منكم طلب ارجوكم ساعدوني فيه جزاكم اللله خير 


استاذي قال اليه انه يريد نشرح اليه 
compressor types in the vehicle air conditioning system

بطريقه مبسطه يعني مو اجد طويله 
بس انا ماعرفت اسويه ياريتكم الساعدوني :55:


----------



## hassono (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مافي احد يقدر اساعدني


----------



## وزوز (2 ديسمبر 2008)

يا اخي الكريم يكون التبريد في العربات بنظام تبريد الدوره الانضغاط العاديه بس الفرق يكون الكومبرسور يا يكون يعمل علىالكهرباء او على مولد يعمل على تشغيل الكمبرسور اوعن طريق ثاني اكسيد الكربون الصلب (ثلج)


----------



## bobstream (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*Compresseurs* 
Compresseurs compacts et légers, faible absorption de puissance : Régularité et silence de fonctionnement, 
lubrification par différence de pression, 
entraîné par embrayage électromagnétique, sens de rotation horaire et anti-horaire. 
*Compresseurs 2 cylindres en ligne, verticaux (York, USA)* 
montage horizontal ou vertical, par cylindre, 1 seule soupape à 2 clapets 

*Compresseurs à pistons axiaux alternatifs (5 ou 7 pistons)* 
Les plus répandus (régularité et silence de fonctionnement). 
Réservoir amortisseur en sortie (VAG) évitant les à-coups à l'accouplement magnétique. 





_1 - Corps du compresseur
2 - rotor à cames
3 - disque de commande des bielles
4 - piston
5 - engrenage de guide
6 - bouchon
7 - culasse
8 - godet soupapes
9 - joint de culasse
10 - soupape d'aspiration-décharge
11 - couvercle antérieur
12 - joint O-Ring
13 - anneau d'étanchéité frontal
14 - coussinet à rouleaux
15 - raccord d'aspiration-décharge
16 - soupape de service_ 





Compresseurs Nippondenso à course de piston variable, réglable en fonction de la puissance frigorifique requise (VAG 1995). 
Compresseurs Sanden (ex-Sankyo) sur Peugeot (entre autres) : à cylindrée fixe (SD7H13 ou SD7H15, 130 et 150 cm3) 
à cylindrée variable (SDV7V12 ou SD7V16, 120 et 160 cm3 maxi) pour R134a 
Pour la maintenance, voir le site Sanden Europe (ern anglais). 




1corps de compresseur (alliage)9joint de culasse15raccord de connexion 2rotor à cames équilibré10clapets admission/refoulement 
entrée/sortie de compresseur 3plateau de commande des bielles et pistons11couvercle de compresseur avec16bobinage de commande 4piston (un segment d'étanchéité)
palier de commande incorporé
embrayage électromagnétique 5engrenage guide12joint d'étanchéité17poulie d'entraînement 6bouchon de contrôle/remplissage d'huile
couvercle/corps de compresseur18plateau de liaison 7culasse (alliage)13anneau d'étanchéité frontal 8siège de clapet admission/refoulement14chemin de roulement 

*Compresseurs à pistons en étoile, à palettes* 

*Fonctionnement du compresseur* (source Peugeot, 6.1995) 





_(1) poulie d'entraînement du compresseur, ensemble embrayage électromagnétique.
(2) carter du compresseur. (3) culasse. (4) clapet. (5) piston. (6) plateau. (7) arbre d'entraînement. (8) butée à aiguille.
(A) chambre haute pression. (B) chambre basse pression._ 
Lorsque l'embrayage est en position "embrayé", le mouvement de rotation du moteur est transmis à l'arbre d'entraînement. 
L'inclinaison du porte-pistons par rapport à l'arbre d'entraînement entraîne, lors de la rotation de ce dernier, un déplacement latéral des pistons. 
Lors de sa course descendante (sur le dessin, vers la gauche) le piston aspire le réfrigérant à l'état de gaz, au travers un clapet d'aspiration. 
Lors de la remontée du piston, le gaz est comprimé puis refoulé vers le condenseur en passant par un clapet de refoulement. 
Ce type de compresseur débite toujours sensiblement la même quantité de réfrigérant. Cette quantité est fonction du régime de rotation et de la valeur de la basse pression. 
Lorsque l'embrayage est en position "débrayé", la poulie du compresseur tourne mais n'entraîne pas le plateau porte-pistons. Dans cette position, le compresseur n'a aucun débit de réfrigérant. 

La régulation de ce type de circuit est assurée par: le pressostat, 
la sonde de température d'évaporateur. 
*Embrayage électromagnétique* 





_(1) poulie. (2) plateau. (3) bobine. (4) ressort. (5) arbre d'entraînement. (6) roulement.
(A) position "débrayée". (B) position "embrayée"._ 
Lorsque la bobine n'est pas alimentée, la poulie entraînée par le moteur tourne sur le roulement sans entraîner le plateau porte-pistons. 
Lorsque la bobine est alimentée, celle-ci attire le plateau qui vient se coller contre la poulie et devient solidaire de celle-ci. 
Le plateau étant solidaire de l'arbre d'entraînement du plateau porte-pistons, celui-ci entraîne le mouvement des pistons et permet la compression du réfrigérant. 
Lors de la coupure de l'alimentation électrique de la bobine, le ressort ramène le plateau en position "débrayé", le compresseur n'est plus entraîné. 

*5.3 Compresseur à cylindrée variable* 
Le principe de fonctionnement des compresseurs à cylindrée variable ne diffère pas des compresseurs à cylindrée fixe. 
Ce type de compresseur adapte sa cylindrée en fonction des besoins du système. 
Ces compresseurs sont entraînés de la même manière que les compresseurs à cylindrée fixe et disposent du même type d'embrayage. 




_(1) piston. (2) clapet. (3) soupape de régulation. (4) arbre d'entraînement. (5) rail de guidage.
(6) plateau porte-pistons. (7) poulie d'entraînement du compresseur (ensemble embrayage électromagnétique).
(8) axe de pivotement du plateau porte-pistons.
(A) chambre haute pression (HP). (B) chambre basse pression (BP). (C) pression de carter (PC)._ 
La modification de cylindrée s'effectue en faisant varier l'angle d'inclinaison du plateau porte-pistons par rapport à la verticale. 
Pour des raisons pratiques de fonctionnement, ainsi que pour assurer une lubrification minimale du compresseur. la cylindrée minimale du compresseur n'est pas de O mais de 10,4 cm3 (le plateau porte-pistons ne se trouve jamais à la verticale). C'est pour cette raison que même lorsque le véhicule est équipé d'un tel compresseur, il peut se produire un phénomène de cyclage (arrêt puis enclenchement successif de l'embrayage) dû à la sonde de température évaporateur. 

Le fonctionnement des compresseurs à cylindrée variable entraîne la création de pressions distinctes : A : haute pression 
B : basse pression 
C : pression de carter du compresseur 
La pression de carter PC n'a aucune influence sur la fonction Réfrigération du circuit, mais est nécessaire au fonctionnement interne du compresseur. 

Rappel : pression = force / surface 
chaque force a un point d'application 
la somme de chaque force de même sens appliquée sur un même élément peut être exprimée par une résultante 





_FBP : effort généré par la basse pression sur la tête du piston.
RFBP : résultante de l'ensemble des FBP appliquées sur les 7 pistons (axe X'X du plateau porte-pistons).
FPC : effort généré par la pression du carter sur le dessous du piston.
RFPC : résultante de l'ensemble des FPC appliquées sur les 7 pistons (axe du plateau porte-pistons).
O : axe de pivotement du plateau porte-pistons.
[FONT=Symbol,symbol]a[/FONT] : angle d'inclinaison du plateau porte-pistons par rapport à la verticale._ 





Charge frigorifique charge frigorifique et capacité de l'évaporateur à refroidir un volume d'air plus ou moins important, plus ou moins froid, plus ou moins humide. 
Si l'air qui traverse l'évaporateur est chaud, humide et en grande quantité, la charge frigorifique est importante. 
Lorsque la charge frigorifique est importante, le détendeur est ouvert au maximum pour laisser passer le plus de réfrigérant possible dans l'évaporateur et obtenir une baisse de température de l'air la plus importante possible. 
En sortie d'évaporateur, il y aura donc une importante quantité de gaz réfrigérant, donc la valeur de la basse pression BP sera importante. 
Lorsque BP augmente, FBP augmente, donc RFBP augmente. 
Le point d'application de RFBP se situant sous l'axe de pivotement O du plateau porte-pistons, celui-ci va tourner dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre autour de O (si RFPC est constante). 
L'angle [FONT=Symbol,symbol]a[/FONT] augmente. 
Le compresseur se positionne en mode "Cylindrée Maximale" pour débiter le plus de réfrigérant possible et répondre aux besoins du circuit. 





Lorsque la charge frigorifique du circuit est faible, le détendeur se referme pour admettre moins de réfrigérant dans l'évaporateur, donc la basse pression diminue. 
Si la basse pression diminue, FBP diminue, donc RFBP diminue. 
Si RFPC est constante, celle-ci devient supérieure à RFBP. 
Son point d'application par rapport à l'axe de pivotement fait que le plateau porte-pistons tourne dans le sens inverse des aiguilles d'une montre autour de l'axe O. 
L'angle [FONT=Symbol,symbol]a[/FONT] diminue. 
Le compresseur se positionne en "Cylindrée Minimale" pour réduire son débit de réfrigérant. 

Conclusion : 
Si la basse pression augmente, la charge frigorifique augmente et le compresseur se positionne en "Cylindrée Maximale". 
Si la basse pression diminue, la charge frigorifique diminue et le compresseur se positionne en "Cylindrée Minimale". 
C'est la différence existant entre la basse pression (BP) et la pression de carter (PC) qui commande l'inclinaison du plateau porte-pistons. 
*Rôle de la soupape de régulation.* 





_(1) soupape de régulation. (2) orifice calibré.
(A) chambre basse pression. (B) chambre haute pression. (C) pression de carter._ 
BP : basse pression ou pression d'aspiration. Elle est fonction de la charge frigorifique de l'évaporateur et est régulée par le détendeur pour garantir une surchauffe de la vapeur à l'entrée du compresseur et éviter d'éventuelles aspirations de liquide qui pourraient endommager ce dernier. 
HP : haute pression ou pression de refoulement. Elle est fonction des conditions de condensation (pression et température au condenseur). 
PC : pression de carter. Elle est générée par la haute pression. 
Un orifice calibré, interne au compresseur, met en communication la haute pression et la pression de carter. 
La pression de carter est une fraction de la haute pression. 

Comme expliqué dans le paragraphe Fonctionnement, c'est la différence ([FONT=Symbol,]D[/FONT]P) entre basse pression et pression de carter qui fait varier la cylindrée. 
En fonctionnement en cylindrée constante, le compresseur est soumis à un système de forces en équilibre mécanique et avec une différence entre basse pression et pression de carter donnée. 
La modification de ([FONT=Symbol,]D[/FONT]P) fait varier la cylindrée et lorsque la nouvelle position de fonctionnement est obtenue, il faut à nouveau rétablir le (
C'est le rôle de la soupape de régulation. 





_Schéma simplifié._ 
Lorsque la basse pression augmente, à partir d'un seuil déterminé grâce au tarage du ressort, la soupape s'ouvre et met en communication la basse pression et la pression de carter. 
Dans cette configuration, il n'y a plus de différence de pression entre les deux valeurs : le compresseur augmente sa cylindrée car la pression de carter a diminué et la basse pression a augmenté. 
Lorsque la basse pression diminue, la soupape se referme donc il n'y a plus de communication entre basse pression et pression de carter. 
Comme la pression de carter est issue de la haute pression, la pression de carter augmente, donc la cylindrée diminue. 
Le rôle de la soupape de régulation est donc de réguler la pression de carter et contrôler le couple RFBP, RFPC provoquant le déplacement du plateau porte-pistons. 

Loi de régulation : 
Le déplacement du plateau porte-pistons en fonction des haute et basse pressions est régi par une loi appelée "Loi de Régulation". 




_X : haute pression en bars (pression relative). Y : basse pression en bars (pression relative).
(A) : dans cette zone, le compresseur est en "Cylindrée Minimale".
(B) : dans cette zone, le compresseur est en phase de régulation, la position du plateau porte-pistons varie.
(C) : dans cette zone, le compresseur est en "Cylindrée Maximale"._ 
Cette loi de régulation est définie par le constructeur, réglée en usine et n'est en aucun cas réglable en après-vente, quel que soit le type de compresseur. 
La courbe est donnée à titre indicatif car les valeurs peuvent varier d'un compresseur à l'autre. 
C'est la soupape de régulation qui permet le respect de cette loi. 
C'est pourquoi, en réalité, la soupape de régulation reçoit une information sur la valeur de la haute pression. 
*Raccords* 
repérage entrée S-SUC pour sucsion (aspiration basse pression), filetage 7/8", 
sortie D-DIS-DISC pour discharge (décharge/refoulement haute pression), filteage 3/4". 

soupapes de services protégées par des bouchons, 
type Rotalock, soupape à tige, manuelle, 
type FLARE, soupape à pointeau, automatique, emboîtement conique sans joint, 
O-RING, emboîtement droit avec joint torique. 
*Important **en hiver, faire tourner régulièrement le compresseur pour permettre la tenue des joints tournant 
(risque de fuite et de vidange progressive du circuit). 

Quelque que soit le type de circuit (R12 ou R134a), il est indispensable de faire fonctionner le compresseur au moins 1 à 2 minutes par mois en toute saison (Peugeot, 6.1994)* 

*Huile de réfrigérant* 
contrôle du niveau en position horizontale (jauge à fabriquer). 
sur compresseur Nippondenso (à partir de 1996), ni desserrage ni dépose de la vis-bouchon de vidange d'huile (bague-joint montée à la place d'un joint torique). vider et remplir l'huile de réfrigérant par l'intermédiaire des deux raccords de conduite. 

avant de déposer la courroie trapézoïdale ou la courroie à nervures trapézoïdales, repérer le sens de rotation. l'inversion du sens de rotation peut entraîner la destruction de la courroie (VAG 1995). 

en cas d'endommagement intérieur du compresseur, contrôler les flexibles. 
en présence de copeaux, par exemple, remplacer le flexible de réfrigérant. 

*Complément d'huile* 
déposer la vis-bouchon de vidange du compresseur de rechange (pas sur le compresseur Nippondenso, voir ci-dessus), vider l'huile pour réfrigérant usagée et la remplacer par de l'huile fraîche pour réfrigérant conformément à la capacité d'huile du compresseur défectueux. 
par exemple: 70 cm3 d'huile évacuée du compresseur défectueux, 
220 cm3 du compresseur de rechange (une quantité d'huile pour réfrigérant demeure dans le compresseur, 20 à 30 cm3). 
ajouter 70 cm3 d'huile dans le compresseur qui sera monté sur le véhicule (l'huile pour réfrigérant évacuée du compresseur de rechange peut être utilisée). 
si une grande quantité d'huile pour réfrigérant (supérieure à 80 cm3) a été évacuée du compresseur défectueux, il est aussi possible de verser l'huile pour réfrigérant restante soit dans l'évaporateur soit dans le collecteur. 
l'huile pour réfrigérant se répartit dans tout le circuit à l'issue de la première mise en marche. 

après la repose d'un compresseur neuf ou si le compresseur a été rempli d'huile pour réfrigérant (après la purge du circuit par exemple) 

*il faut, en vue d'éviter l'endommagement du compresseur, le faire tourner 10 fois à la main avant la première mise en marche (VAG 1995).* 

*Huiles* 
Huile de synthèse PAG (polyakylène-glycol) fortement hygroscopique. 
PAG SP20 pour compresseurs à cylindrée fixe, PAG SP10 pour compresseurs àcylindrée variable 

elle absorbe l'humidité de l'air, il faut donc immédiatement refermer de façon hermétique les bidons entamés 
de l'huile PAG provenant d'un bidon ouvert depuis longtemps est inutilisable. 

*n'utiliser que des huiles polyakylène glycol (PAG) avec le R134a, les huiles minérales ou alylbenzène utilisées pour le R12 étant incompatibles.* 

R12: ELF Rima 100 (préconisation Renault), FUCHS KMH, KYODO SEKYU Fuleall S 100, SHELL OIL Clarus, SUN OIL CO Suniso 5 GS, SUNICO H5, TEXACO/CALTEX Capella WF 100. 

*Quantités d'huile* 
compresseur (Peugeot, 6.1994) 135 +/- 15 cm3 (pompes 7 pistons) 

R 12 (VAG): total circuit 320 cm3, dont compresseur 200 cm3, 
réservoir-dessicateur 20 cm3, condenseur 15 cm3, atténuateur 10 cm3, 
évaporateur 35 cm3, conduites H.P. 20 cm3, B.P. 20 cm3. 

R 134a (répartition de l'huile, VAG 1995): compresseur environ 50 %, condenseur environ 10 %, 
flexible d'aspiration environ 10 %, flexible de refoulement environ 10 %, 
évaporateur environ 20 %, réservoir de réfrigérant environ 10 % 

ex: total circuit 250 cm3 +50, évaporateur 20 cm3, plus 10 cm3 pour le condenseur, les conduites et flexibles. 

*l'huile pour réfrigérant doit être éliminée à part et non pas avec les autres huiles usagées.*


----------



## bobstream (2 ديسمبر 2008)

وهذا بعض الشرح بالعربي 
وهو في جهاز تكييف السياره عباره عن طلمبيه فقط اي الجزء الميكانيكي الذي يقوم بسحب وضغط وطرد مركب التبريد وتحويله من غاز بضغط منخفض الي غاز مطرود دو ضغط مرتفع ويتحكم في حركه الضاغط عمود مرفق السياره الذي يتصل بالضاغط عن طريق قابض كهربي (كلاتش) وطارة وسيور خاصه وبالتالي فأن اي تغيير لسرعه دوران عمود المرفق يتبعه تغيير في سرعه دوران الضاغط 
القابض الكهربي (الكلاتش)
وهو الذي يعطي الحركه للضاغط بدلا من الملفات وينقلها للضاغط من عمود المرفق بواسطه سير والقابض له طاره تدور بحريه عندما لايعمل جهاز التكييف ويتكون من عضو ثابت وعضو دوار وصفيحه الضغط التي تربط الطاره مع الضاغط مغناطيسيا ويثبت العضو الثابت علي الضاغط وصفيحه الضغط تربط علي محور الضاغط وبالتالي عند دوران المحرك تدور الطاره لأتصالهابه عن طريق سير ولكن الضاغط لايدور وعند تشغيل جهاز التكييف يمر التيار الكهربي في الملف الموجود علي العضو الثابت فتتولد قوة مغناطيسيه تجذب صفيحه الضغط بأتجاه الطاره فتصبح الطاره والصفيحه جزء واحد فتنقل الحركه من عمود المرفق الي الضاغط والتيار الكهربي يصل للقابض من بطاريه السياره عن طريق الكونتاكت


----------

